# drywall basement ceiling



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A drop ceiling that is properly installed shouldn't be "inferior". I do prefer drywall in residential applications though and use it whenever possible. You can use regular 1/2" drywall on 16" o.c. framing, 5/8" if the spacing is 24" OR if local code requires (check with your local building dept.) In this area, 1/2" is fine for basements, but codes vary widely. You will need access panels for any gas or water shutoffs and drain clean-outs you may need to access in the future. Plastic, pantable panels of varying sizes are available at HD or Lowes. If I only need one access in a room, I usually just use a return air grill and no one is the wiser.....


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Just remember that electrical junctions must be accessable also!
I'm in the process of doing the same job and have had to rewire most of the electrical, to comply with this code requirement.
A dropped ceiling is preferable for basements, as access is available to the junction boxes.
Unfortunately I don't have enough headroom to allow fro a dropped ceiling.


----------



## fixit4u (Nov 14, 2010)

There are several choices of drywall you can use, this will explain enough to make a choice.http://archwayhomerepairns.blogspot.com/2010/11/choosing-type-of-drywall-you-need.html
Everything should be 16" on centre min. and screwed not nailed. Drywall is something that if you haven't done it before takes some homework to do it right. Even a drywaller had to do it the first time with no experience and learn from his mistakes. One thing to remember if you have to hire someone, '' it costs this much to do it $? and this much to do $$$? it if you started it yourself and screwed it up ''


----------

